# Info on a 1920-1930s Nonperil Bicycle!!



## painterchris (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey everyone, I just picked up a 1927-1933 (as i was told) Nonpareil Bicycle Works bicycle. I can't seem to find any info on the company, as I want to see original pictures of the bike. I think the chain guard isn't original because the way it is connected with a piece of wire, and wanted to try and find the original one.. Here are some photos. 






















Thanks for the Info!!

-- Painterchris


----------



## chuckspeed (Jul 29, 2008)

It's a neat old bike, to be sure - but I doubt it's as sold as you think it is.  Bikes of the 20's and 30's typically had inch pitch (skiptooth)sprockets; that is a postwar chain and chainring. Now - it could have been replaced; the chainring looks to be on backwards, as near as I can tell.


----------



## revelution_resto (Jul 29, 2008)

Have to say most likely not that old not only based on the crank set up but the head badge,the chain gaurd,the seat,and almost every thing except the fram and goose neck all say most likely late 50's Im no expert thats based on what I know I can assure you one thing the crank hubs and seat are deffently not form the 30's  Those are late 50's parts if anything you may have got a 1930 ish frame...Still a cool old bike...And yes a bike of that era would have ben a inch pinch crank set up with a skip tooth chain...


----------



## Turtle (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm not an expert. There are plenty of people on this list that are way more knowledgeable than I am. But, it looks like the rear dropouts open to the front. I believe it was more common for pre-war dropouts to face the rear. If I'm wrong let me know. I am really enjoying learning about these things.

Cheers


----------



## sensor (Jul 29, 2008)

im gonna have to go with the others..........most of the prewar bikes had rear facing drop outs,if it was 27-33 it would more than likely be a motobike or moto balloon frame.it looks to be from id say the mid-late 40's maybe 50's(i am not an expert though as some of the forum members are......so i may be wrong but just looking.....40-50's)
do you have the serial #?
if so where is it stamped?
another give away that its probably not a prewar....is the seat post tube.most didnt have the clamp separate.....theyd have a bolt running through the seat tube


----------



## painterchris (Jul 29, 2008)

Cool, thanks for the info. I've been told that alot of it look as it has been pieced together and such. The serial number is located on the bottom bracket, but I dont have it written down and the bike isnt with me at the moment. I'll get that soon.


----------



## old hotrod (Jul 30, 2008)

I cannot see your pictures so I have no info on yours but here is a pic of mine...just scroll in either direction to see more pics. I also received the following info from Phil, RMS37 when I asked about mine:
"I have seen several 1936 CWC bikes with the Nonpareil (French for unparalleled) Speed badge. I believe the distributor was a sporting goods company in St. Louis. The badge and variations of it also appear on bicycles made by other manufacturers." Phil

http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/2510586702/in/set-72157602356066779/


----------



## revelution_resto (Jul 30, 2008)

Like i said you may have got a really cool old frame you would just have to hunt down the other parts.Post the siral numbers then we can tell a little more about the bike.Im just trying to help a fellow collector learn more about his bike.Plus I enjoy talking about old bikes.If you do go through with restoration with original parts these sites are a little better than ebay because these guys know what they are selling you.Once you establish a era or maybe even a exact year.


----------



## painterchris (Jul 30, 2008)

The serial number is W7670, on the under side of the bottom bracket.


----------



## lmw626 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Another Nonpareil Bicycle Works...*

I also have a Nonpareil Bicycle Works St. Louis bike. I happen to live in St. Louis so mine didn't travel far. It shares some characteristics with the original poster's bike but does have a different head badge. Mine looks suspiciously like some late 40s-early 50s Schwinn's but mine has rear dropouts so it makes me curious how old it really is. It is missing the head lamp and key for the lock, the seat needs remounting and it has the wrong type of new tires. The paint is very good condition, almost no rust. The serial number is E7700. The seat is embossed "Made in USA Troxel" and the hub and brake are stamped "New Departure Made in USA." 

Photos are here...Nonpareil Bicycle


----------

